# mainstream political party



## Costas (Aug 13, 2009)

Απόδοση; Στην Ελλάδα τα λέμε 'τα δύο μεγάλα κόμματα', αλλά η φράση μου είναι the mainstream Peasant Party leader Vladko Macek (Κροατία, 1941). Αυτό ήταν πράγματι το μεγαλύτερο κροατικό κόμμα της εποχής, εντός της προπολεμικής Γιουγκοσλαβίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 13, 2009)

Ίσως κόμμα της κεντρικής πολιτικής σκηνής ή κεντρικό κόμμα της πολτικής σκηνής;


----------



## Costas (Aug 13, 2009)

Κεντρική πολιτική σκηνή λένε οι δημοσιογράφοι το κοινοβούλιο έναντι π.χ. της τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης. 
Κεντρώο (centrist) / καθιερωμένο (established) / κόμμα του κατεστημένου-κατεστημένο. Αλλά δεν μ' αρέσουν, για προφανείς λόγους. Αν δε βρω τίποτα καλύτερο, θα τ' αφήσω 'μεγάλο', ως το μη χείρον βέλτιστον. Το καλύτερο θα 'ταν 'μέινστριμ', αλλά αυτό λέγεται μόνο σε περιβάλλοντα καλλιτεχνικά και λαϊφστάιλ, όχι στην πολιτική. Καμιά άλλη πρόταση, από Πάντειο μεριά; (mainstream media)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 13, 2009)

Άντε, αφού δεν σου κάνει του δόκτορα, κύριο, επικρατέστερο/επικρατούν
(όχι από Πάντειο μεριά!) :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 13, 2009)

Α, και "του μεσαίου χώρου". Πώς σας φαίνεται αυτό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 13, 2009)

Πάντως, από το λίγο που διάβασα τώρα διαγώνια στη βίκι για το Αγροτικό Κροατικό Κόμμα, μπορείς μεν να το πεις «κόμμα της κεντρικής πολιτικής σκηνής» αλλά σίγουρα όχι με τη σημερινή έννοια. Όπως κατάλαβα, ήταν το ισχυρότερο κόμμα της αντιπολίτευσης στη Νοτιοσλαβία/Γιουγκοσλαβία του Μεσοπολέμου (η οποία ξεκίνησε μεν ως «Βασίλειο Σέρβων, Κροατών και Σλοβένων») αλλά η εκλογική του δύναμη οφειλόταν κυρίως στο ότι συγκέντρωνε όλο τον κροατικό εθνικισμό και αλυτρωτισμό (το κροατικό ΚΚ ήταν απαγορευμένο, για ένα διάστημα ήταν απαγορευμένο και το Αγροτικό), καθώς η εξουσία συγκεντρωνόταν ολοένα και περισσότερο στα χέρια των Σέρβων.
Με αυτή την έννοια, μου φαίνεται ότι ούτε στα αγγλικά είναι σωστό να το πεις mainstream κόμμα. Ίσως ισχυρό, σημαντικό ή με επιρροή --αλλά πάντως, δύσκολα «του μεσαίου χώρου».


----------



## Costas (Aug 13, 2009)

Με τη διαφορά ότι mainstream το αποκαλεί ο συγγραφέας... , αντιδιαστέλλοντάς το προς τους Ουστάσα (αυτοί κι αν ήταν ακραίοι), που τελικά πήραν την εξουσία ελέω Γερμανών, και που τους αποκαλεί, δικαίως, a fringe terrorist movement of extreme nationalists with only a few thousand followers. Όλα είναι σχετικά σ' αυτό τον κόσμο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 13, 2009)

Θα γράψεις "Ουστάσα"; Το μέινστριμ στην ελληνική -δεν ξέρω γιατί - είναι "Ουστάσι"


----------



## Costas (Aug 13, 2009)

Σιγά τον καθιερωμένο όρο! Άλλοι γράφουν Ουστάσε, άλλοι Ουστάσα, άλλοι, μαθαίνω τώρα από σένα, Ουστάσι. Μάλλον θα είναι κλιτό όνομα, και αλλάζει κατάληξη. Εγώ θα βάλω ό,τι βάζει ο συγγραφέας μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 13, 2009)

Στην κροατική βίκι το λήμμα πάντως είναι Ουστάσε, που όπως μας λέει η σύμμαχος γερμανική βίκι είναι πληθυντικός του Ουστάσα. Ήταν κίνημα πολλών ομάδων, «*ουστασών», σαν να λέμε. Ουστάσι (αυτό ήξερα κι εγώ ως παλιός) και στα αγγλικά Ustashi ήταν τα μέλη τους (στον πληθυντικό), από τη ρίζα Ustaš-.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2009)

Άλλη μια επιλογή (έτσι κι έτσι): συμβατικό κόμμα. Και φαντάζομαι ότι δεν κάνει το «μετριοπαθές κόμμα». Καλύτερα του «μεσαίου χώρου» ή του «κεντρικού πολιτικού σκηνικού», ακόμα κι όταν δεν είναι «κόμματα εξουσίας».


----------



## Costas (Aug 14, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τη συμμετοχή σας!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 14, 2009)

Αν αναφερόταν στο σκωτζέζικο SNP πώς θα το λέγαμε; Ε, αυτό είναι και ακόμα επιβλητικότερο.



Costas said:


> Σιγά τον καθιερωμένο όρο! Άλλοι γράφουν Ουστάσε, άλλοι Ουστάσα, άλλοι, μαθαίνω τώρα από σένα, Ουστάσι. Μάλλον θα είναι κλιτό όνομα, και αλλάζει κατάληξη. Εγώ θα βάλω ό,τι βάζει ο συγγραφέας μου.


1400 με 100 είναι μια διαφορά στα ελληνικά. Αλλά αφού -λογικό- προτιμάς το "σωστό" (που είναι και) πρωτότυπο, βάλ' το τουλάχιστον προπαροξύτονο, όπως το θέλει ο συγγραφέας σου :)


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 14, 2009)

Παρεμβαίνω με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση η οποία οφείλεται, πάντως, στην αδυναμία να βρεθεί ένας μονολεκτικός ή έστω σχετικά "λιτός" όρος για να αποδώσει το mainstream. Όλοι οι όροι που προτάθηκαν συνιστούν αποδεκτές λύσεις, κανείς όμως δεν έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο με τον αγγλικό. Είναι σαφές ότι εν προκειμένω υπάρχει αντιδιαστολή mainstream-extremist που αφορά δύο σημεία: πρώτον, τις πολιτικές θέσεις του κόμματος και, δεύτερον, το αν το κόμμα λειτουργούσε στο πλαίσιο του πολιτικού και πολιτειακού συστήματος της τότε Γιουγκοσλαβίας ή αν στόχευε στην ανατροπή του (περίπτωση των Ουστάσα/ Ουστάσι). Οι όροι «κόμμα του μεσαίου χώρου» ή του «κεντρικού πολιτικού σκηνικού» δεν επισημαίνουν ακριβώς αυτήν την ιδιότητα του Αγροτικού Κόμματος, δηλ. την ένταξή του και τη λειτουργία του στο πλαίσιο του πολιτειακού και πολιτικού συστήματος της ενωμένης Γιουγκοσλαβίας.

Άραγε, αποδεικύονται τα νέα ελληνικά κατά τι φτωχά στην περίπτωσή μας ή εμείς δεν βρήκαμε τη σωστή λέξη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Άραγε, αποδεικνύονται τα νέα ελληνικά κατά τι φτωχά στην περίπτωσή μας ή εμείς δεν βρήκαμε τη σωστή λέξη.



Στις τέχνες χρησιμοποιείται το «κυρίαρχου ρεύματος», αλλά όχι στην πολιτική. Για τα κόμματα έχουμε αναφέρει τους περισσότερους χαρακτηρισμούς (λείπει, νομίζω, το «παραδοσιακά κόμματα»). Τα πολυάριθμα ευρήματα για +mainstream +κόμματα δείχνουν την αμηχανία που επικρατεί. 

Γράφει ο Πάνος Θεοδωρίδης στον _Αγγελιοφόρο_:

Στις όχθες του mainstream

Μη μου φρικάρετε από τον τίτλο. Mainstream ονομάζεται η επικρατούσα άποψη, το σύνολο των πεποιθήσεων του γενικού κοινού, τα δημοφιλή έργα τέχνης και γραμμάτων, η γενική "αίσθηση" μιας χώρας. Το mainstream είναι ένα ποτάμι, για το οποίο κάθε επιχειρηματίας, κάθε πολιτικός, κάθε συγγραφέας και κάθε ζωντανός οργανισμός γενικώς θα ήθελε να γνωρίζει και να κατανοεί την ταχύτητά του, τις δίνες του, την απόσταση ανάμεσα στις όχθες του. Είτε για να το χρησιμοποιεί, είτε για να το αποφεύγει. Παλιά το έλεγαν και "λαϊκό ενδιάθετο" ή "τι πιστεύει ο πολύς ο κόσμος".

Η λαχτάρα για τον εντοπισμό και τη χρήση αυτού του μεγάλου ρεύματος έχει μεγάλη ιστορία. Ωστόσο, από τη στροφή του νέου αιώνα, στην Ελλάδα, υπάρχει μια ουσιώδης διαφοροποίηση. Στον παλιό διαχωρισμό Δεξιάς, Κέντρου και Αριστεράς άρχισαν να μπαίνουν αστερίσκοι και υποσημειώσεις. Οταν έγινε κατανοητό από όλους ότι τις φουρτούνες στην κοινωνία δεν τις προκαλούν οι ιδεολόγοι, αλλά οι διαφοροποιήσεις στο εσωτερικό των φαινομενικά αμετακίνητων μηχανισμών, το mainstream δεν ήταν πλέον τόσο ελκυστικό. Ετσι, τα κόμματα και οι διασπασμένες κοινωνικές ομάδες άρχισαν να ψάχνονται μεταξύ τους, ανασκαλεύοντας την ανοικοκύρευτη πλευρά τους. Και τότε, εφευρέθηκε ο μεσαίος χώρος. [...]​


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 14, 2009)

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα η τελευταία παρέμβαση του nickel όπως και το παρατιθέμενο άρθρο. Εντούτοις, το άρθρο αυτό αναφέρεται σε μια συγκεκριμένη σημασιολογική χρήση του mainstream (η οποία και ιδεολογική φόρτιση έχει και αξιολογική κρίση περιέχει) που δεν ταυτίζεται με τη ζητούμενη εν προκειμένω. Η αντίθεση στο άρθρο είναι (χοντρικά) συμβατικό-καινοτόμο, ενώ στην περίπτωσή μας είναι "κόμμα ενταγμένο σε πολιτικό σύστημα και σύμφωνο με τις αρχές που διέπουν το δεύτερο" και "κόμμα που στοχεύει στην ανατροπή του συστήματος".

Τελικά, πολύ σωστά το είπες, η αμηχανία είναι πάντα εδώ


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2009)

Επομένως κόμμα του κατεστημένου και κόμμα περιθωριακό/ εναλλακτικό;
Ή είναι φορτισμένη με άλλα ή λέξη κατεστημένο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 14, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Η αντίθεση στο άρθρο είναι (χοντρικά) συμβατικό-καινοτόμο, ενώ στην περίπτωσή μας είναι "κόμμα ενταγμένο σε πολιτικό σύστημα και σύμφωνο με τις αρχές που διέπουν το δεύτερο" και "κόμμα που στοχεύει στην ανατροπή του συστήματος".



Μήπως έχουμε να κάνουμε απλώς με «συστημικό κόμμα»;


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 14, 2009)

SBE said:


> Επομένως κόμμα του κατεστημένου και κόμμα περιθωριακό/ εναλλακτικό;
> Ή είναι φορτισμένη με άλλα ή λέξη κατεστημένο;



Νομίζω πως όχι, ιδίως στην περίπτωσή μας: άλλο το κόμμα του κατεστημένου (ο όρος εμπεριέχει αρνητική αξιολογική χρήση) και άλλο το κόμμα που λειτουργεί σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του ισχύοντος πολιτεύματος. Έπειτα, μπορούν να χαρακτηρισθούν ως περιθωριακοί ή (κατά μείζονα λόγο) εναλλακτικοί οι Ναζί, οι Φασίστες του Μουσσολίνι ή οι Ουστάσα; 

Πάμε τώρα στην πρόταση του Δόκτωρα. Κανονικά, ο όρος "συστημικός" είναι απαλλαγμένος από αξιολογικές κρίσεις. Αναφέρεται στον σχετικό με το σύστημα ή στον αποτελούντα μέρος συστήματος, όχι όμως με την αρνητική χροιά που έχει ο "καθεστωτικός" ή ο "ενταγμένος στο κρατούν σύστημα πολιτικών δυνάμεων". Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι στο παρατιθέμενο άρθρο ο όρος "συστημικό" χρησιμοποιείται με τρόπο "αιρετικό" (ή μάλλον άστοχο), αλλά βέβαια η προσωπική άποψη δεν ταυτίζεται κατ' ανάγκη με τις εξελίξεις σε μια γλώσσα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Νομίζω πως όχι, ιδίως στην περίπτωσή μας: άλλο το κόμμα του κατεστημένου (ο όρος εμπεριέχει αρνητική αξιολογική χρήση) και άλλο το κόμμα που λειτουργεί σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του ισχύοντος πολιτεύματος. Έπειτα, μπορούν να χαρακτηρισθούν ως περιθωριακοί ή (κατά μείζονα λόγο) εναλλακτικοί οι Ναζί, οι Φασίστες του Μουσσολίνι ή οι Ουστάσα;



Εξαρτάται από την περίσταση. Στην Ευρώπη του 1938 κατεστημένο ήταν κι ο Χίτλερ κι ο Μουσολίνι. Στην Ευρώπη του 1920 μάλλον εναλλακτικοί ήταν. Αλλάζουν ανάλογα με την περίσταση οι όροι. Αλλά αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι έχει αρνητική χροιά, επιπλέον εκφράζει διαφορετική έννοια (establishment), ενώ mainstream είναι ο κοινός παρονομαστής.

Να ρωτήσω τον Costas κάτι άλλο: O λόγος που δεν βρίσκουμε κάποια λέξη μπορεί να οφείλεται στο ότι στην Ελλάδα όλα τα κόμματα είναι συμβατικά εκτός αν έχουν άλλο προσδιορισμό. Δε χρειάζεται ο χαρακτηρισμός για πολιτικό κόμμα. Δηλαδή στα ελληνικά δεδομένα ένα κόμμα είναι ή κανονικό κόμμα χωρίς προσδιορισμό ή περιθωριακό/ εναλλακτικό (με επεξήγηση).


----------



## Costas (Aug 14, 2009)

Προσωπικά σκέφτομαι πως θα είχαμε όρο, αν τον 19ο αιώνα, που οι διανοούμενοί μας επεξεργάζονταν το βασικό πολιτικό λεξικόγιο, κυριαρχούσε η αγγλική γλώσσα και όχι η γαλλική. Στα γαλλικά δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει όρος φτιαγμένος με βάση την εικόνα του ρεύματος σε επίθετο. Αν υπήρχε, ή αν οι διανοούμενοί μας αρύονταν τότε από τα αγγλικά, ίσως οι διανοούμενοί μας να είχαν φτιάξει τη λέξη 'κυριορευματικό', και ––αν ο όρος είχε πιάσει βεβαίως–– να τον θεωρούσαμε σήμερα δεδομένο. Σαν έκφραση μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για 'κύριο ρεύμα' της πολιτικής ζωής, αλλά σαν επίθετο, όχι. Γι' αυτό και κλίνω προς το 'μεσαίου χώρου', γιατί διατηρεί κάπως τη χωρικότητα της εικόνας, που υπάρχει και στο mainstream. Παρεμπιπτόντως, το συγκεκριμένο κόμμα στο άρθρο της αγγλ. Βικιπαίδειας χαρακτηρίζεται ως centrist.
Τώρα σκέφτηκα και το 'πλειοψηφικό κόμμα'.


----------



## Jacquelineditor (Aug 14, 2009)

I would say καθιερωμένο (established), as opposed to "marginal" or "extremist" (for example, in Greece and other European countries, the KKE is mainstream, but the Communist Party is marginal to the point of near-nonexistence in the United States).


----------



## Costas (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Jacqueline!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 15, 2009)

Μετά από τόσο ζάλισμα της λέξης για κάτι τόσο κοινό, η εξωαισθητηριακή ή όπως αλλιώς αντίληψή μου είναι ότι η τελική επιλογή δεν θα είναι η καλύτερη :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 15, 2009)

Πάντως, είναι και θέμα ορισμού της λέξης.
Cambridge:
the mainstream noun 
the way of life or set of beliefs accepted by most people:
_The new law should allow more disabled people to enter the mainstream of American life._
Ο ορισμός λέει most people. Αλλά το ΚΚΕ, φερειπείν, είναι σταθερά κάτω από το 10%. Από την άλλη, _είναι_ mainstream, όπως επισήμανε και η Jacquelineditor. Αμέσως μετά τον εμφύλιο, όμως, που είχε μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό, δεν θα χαρακτηριζόταν mainstream. Θέμα που το έθιξαν αρκετοί προλαλήσαντες/ασες.

Συνοψίζω τις προτάσεις, εν είδει εργαλειοθήκης και με αλφαβητική σειρά:
επικρατέστερο, επικρατούν, καθιερωμένο, κατεστημένο, κεντρικό κόμμα της πολιτικής σκηνής, κεντρώο, κύριο, μεγάλο, μέινστριμ, μετριοπαθές, παραδοσιακό, συμβατικό, συστημικό, της κεντρικής πολιτικής σκηνής, του κατεστημένου, του κεντρικού πολιτικού σκηνικού, του κεντρικού ρεύματος, του μεσαίου χώρου.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 15, 2009)

Αφού ευχαριστήσω τον Costas που έκανε τον κόπο να συγκεντρώσει όλες τις προτάσεις που έπεσαν στο τραπέζι και αφού συμφωνήσω με τον tsioutsiou ως προς το ότι το ζαλίσαμε το θέμα με κίνδυνο η τελική επιλογή να μην είναι κι η καλύτερη, θα συνεχίζω να παίζω το ρόλο του αντιρρησία. Πιθανώς είμαι επηρεασμένος από το βασικό αντικείμενο εργασίας μου, όπου η αντιστρεψιμότητα δεν έχει μεγάλη αξία, αλλά, αντιθέτως, η ανάγκη της ακριβέστερης δυνατής απόδοσης μας στρέφει στο να δίνουμε μεγαλύτερη αξία στα συμφραζόμενα και να προτιμούμε ενδεχομένως ad hoc αποδόσεις ενός όρου. Επιμένω λοιπόν ότι εδώ το ζητούμενο δεν είναι η κύρια (ή οι κύριες) σημασιολογικές χρήσεις του mainstream, αλλά ο χαρακτηρισμός του Αγροτικού Κόμματος της Κροατίας στο πλαίσιο της Γιουγκοσλαβίας του μεσοπολέμου. Οι προτάσεις μου θα ήταν: "κόμμα που δεν στόχευε στην ανατροπή του πολιτεύματος" ή (αν πρέπει να προτιμήσουμε μονολεκτικό σχήμα) "μετριοπαθές".

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και ιδίως στους εορτάζοντες και στις εορτάζουσες.


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2009)

Costas said:


> Πάντως, είναι και θέμα ορισμού της λέξης.
> Cambridge:
> the mainstream noun
> the way of life or set of beliefs accepted by most people:
> ...




Εντούτοις το ΚΚΕ σήμερα παρα το χαμηλό ποσοστό, λειτουργει με τις κοινά αποδεκτες μεθόδους των νόμιμών πολιτικών κομμάτων και η ύπαρξή του ή η συμμετοχή σε αυτό δεν προκαλεί αντιδράσεις ούτε έχιε ιδιάιτερη χροιά. Γιάυτο είναι συμβατικό πολιτικό κόμμα, κόμμα- κατεστημένο κλπκλπ.


----------



## Costas (Aug 15, 2009)

Εντούτοις.... αυτό ακριβώς έγραψα κι εγώ. :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Οι προτάσεις μου θα ήταν: "κόμμα που δεν στόχευε στην ανατροπή του πολιτεύματος" ή (αν πρέπει να προτιμήσουμε μονολεκτικό σχήμα) "μετριοπαθές".


Στο _μετριοπαθές_ είχα καταλήξει κι εγώ διαβάζοντας το νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2009)

Να καλωσορίσω κι εγώ την Jacquelineditor. Κυρίως.

Δευτερευόντως, να πω ότι στη σούμα θα μπορούσαμε να προσθέσουμε (τόσα και τόσα βάλαμε) το «κοινοβουλευτικός» (σε αντιδιαστολή προς το «εξωκοινοβουλευτικός»).


----------



## Costas (Oct 14, 2009)

Τελικά έβαλα "ευρείας αποδοχής". Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους/ες, για την τόσο ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση.


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2011)

Συνδυασμός:
Εχει να κάνει με την ιδεολογία και τη μεθοδολογία του *κύριου ρεύματος* της μακροοικονομικής θεωρίας, με δεδομένο ότι απέτυχε να προβλέψει τη διεθνή κρίση και αποτυγχάνει παταγωδώς να βοηθήσει, ως σύνολο αξιών και κανόνων, στην προσπάθεια εξόδου από αυτή. Πολλοί *“mainstream”* οικονομολόγοι πιέζουν τώρα για πολιτικές λιτότητας και συρρίκνωσης (...)


----------

